

One story, Two sides - Indian and Pakistani histories - manojlds


======
giis
Sorry where is the link ? this one?
[http://www.thehindu.com/features/magazine/one-story-two-
side...](http://www.thehindu.com/features/magazine/one-story-two-
sides/article5124147.ece)

btw,interesting project.

~~~
manojlds
Gosh, submitted without a link. Can't edit now I suppose.

